# Do it yourself - Home Insurance Claim



## adam (28 Feb 2009)

Hi,

I have a typical home insurance claim to make - (Shower leak in upstairs bathroom damaged celing downstairs).

I am going to make the claim directly to Inusrance Company ( am aware I could hire a Loss Accessor but times are tight ...). 

The insurance company need a report from the plumber to outlining the source of the leak. My plumber is the local man - good at plumbing but not hot on writing reports etc. so I want to write up the report based on the details he has told me and then let him sign it for me.

I have looked around on the internet but can't find a template for this type of thing - can anyone give me a few pointers or better still point me in the direction of a Word Template I could use?

Thanks in advance,

Adam

p.s This is my first post so apolgies for errors etc..


----------



## Ravima (28 Feb 2009)

Why do you need a report template?

Can plumber not simply say that leak is as a result of broken joint? He does not have to submit a five page technical report.

What did cause your damage?


----------



## Ed054 (1 Mar 2009)

You will need to establish if the damage is down to wear and tear or a specific cause.


----------



## extopia (1 Mar 2009)

Yes, just write it up telling it like it is, in plain English.


----------



## adam (6 Mar 2009)

Yep - got it sorted - just wrote it like you said in plain english  - couple of lines.

Thanks,

Adam


----------

